# My First Rats. (Pictures)



## sweet_dreams91

I just got two young girls. They are so sweet, curious, and lively. They seem to be very healthy as well. Here are some pictures of them. 

This 10 gallon tank I have is going to be replaced with a bigger wire cage once they get bigger.

Tell me what you think, any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## rat_ratscal

i waanna steal them!


----------



## CaptainFlow

They look just like my girls! Except tiny. I also have an agouti berk and a black capped, except Belgie's cap is a little smaller, and has a wedge rather than a spot. And Sevilla's tail has some white at the tips. So I love your girls immediately! 
Speaking of immediately, I would get them into a wire cage as soon as possible, don't bother waiting until they're big, aquariums are poor habitats for rats older than nursing age. And give them toys like toilet paper tubes and something to climb on like a hammock or bird ladder.


----------



## simbakitten

there so sweet, i love how they burry themselvs in the bedding, wht bedding do you use btw, it looks quite kool?


----------



## Cassi

They are beautiful!!! congrats!!!

But I agree witth the above comment, get them a nice big wire cage, IMHO that is much too small for 2 rats above weaning age


----------



## glindella

Yay cute baby ratties!! Yay big wire cage!!


----------



## rat_ratscal

i like your wheel, what kind is it


----------



## sweet_dreams91

Thanks everyone for the replies! 

Yes my two baby girls are quite cute. I couldn't be happier. Does anyone have any idea what kind of rats they are? 

And for those who asked, the wheel is a Silent Spinner, and the bedding is CareFresh Ultra. 

My rats seen sort of wary of me, and I wanted to know if that is normal for a new rat and their owner. Also, what is the best way for them to get used to me? Tell me of your experiences with brand new rats. 

And also, I am going to get that new cage probably in the next couple of days, but I am worried about the rats escaping through the bars since they are rather small. Tell me what you think.

Thanks!


----------



## sonoma

Aww, cute babies!  

Looks like you have a black Berkshire and a black capped. 

It will take a few weeks for them to adjust to a new home and really warm up to you, the best thing you can do is just handle them daily. Hand feeding also helps them associate you with something positive. 

How big is the bar spacing on the cage youâ€™re getting? If itâ€™s too large you can zip-tie hardware cloth over the cage until theyâ€™re a little bigger. (There is a lot about hardware cloth in the Rat Homes section if you donâ€™t know what it is.)


----------



## amybunny

They are adorable!

I would definitely switch their food, though. Pet store "seed mixes" are horrible for your little girls. Look into "Suebee's", you can google it.


----------



## kaylaface

cuties!


----------



## sweet_dreams91

AmyBunny said:


> They are adorable!
> 
> I would definitely switch their food, though. Pet store "seed mixes" are horrible for your little girls. Look into "Suebee's", you can google it.



I am currently using Fiesta.









Its what they were fed at the pet store. Tell me if you think I still need to switch.


----------



## amybunny

You definitely need to switch their food. Kaytee Fiesta is horrible, along with all other pet store seed mixes.


----------



## sweet_dreams91

Okay, I will switch their food as soon as I can. 

I think me and the rats are starting to bond now, they really seem interested in me and love to climb up my shirt and rest on my shoulders. Its so cute!

I still havent named them yet, Im going to see what their personalities are like first. 

Does anyone know of good ways to bond with them, and to help tame them faster?


----------



## Vixie

sweet_dreams91 said:


> Does anyone know of good ways to bond with them, and to help tame them faster?


I, personally, believe most rats don't need to be tamed. They just have to get to know you and trust you. It's like having a child: be gentle, use sweet words and tones of voice, and lots of healthy treats and games. They will soon come to love you and be clambering all over themselves to be held by you.


----------



## sweet_dreams91

Here's some pictures I just took of them trying to sleep, SO CUTE.


----------



## rat_ratscal

awwwwwwwwww


----------



## CaptainFlow

Ahaha, right up next to the glass like that?! Rats are the funniest little things, aren't they? So cute! It's seriously like seeing my girlies about a month ago, mine are so big now!


----------



## sweet_dreams91

So I've been spending a lot of time with my new rats the past two days, and I'm starting to notice that the brown rat is sneezing constantly. I guess she has an upper respiratory infection...

I've already bonded with her so much, I really don't know what to do. I called the pet store and they said I can trade her in for a new one, but I really want to see if I can get her some help or something. 

If any of you have dealt with this before, please give me some advice, this is really tough.


----------



## Phobie

Addo sneezes a lot but shows no signs of respiratory stuff. He is about 9 months old (or something) now and very hyper and playful. Sneezing can sometimes just be allergies, dust etc, or maybe the bedding you're using! Try switching it and see if it calms down, or do a big spring clean (make sure to put the ratties somewhere else first!)


----------



## jellybeanqueen

sweet_dreams91 said:


> So I've been spending a lot of time with my new rats the past two days, and I'm starting to notice that the brown rat is sneezing constantly. I guess she has an upper respiratory infection...
> 
> I've already bonded with her so much, I really don't know what to do. I called the pet store and they said I can trade her in for a new one, but I really want to see if I can get her some help or something.
> 
> If any of you have dealt with this before, please give me some advice, this is really tough.


i've heard of rats being allergic to carefresh, so maybe you should switch to aspen or some kind of fleece lining!
if you love the little girl already, you wouldn't wanna take her back to the store where someone might buy her as a feeder, would you? =/
also, she may have new home sneezies, which go away in a week or two.
if you see any red stuff (poryphin) around her nose/eyes, or her eyes look watery/blurry, then it's probably a respiratory infection so you should get her to a vet asap.


----------



## sweet_dreams91

Yeah, theres no way I would want to take her back. I've already bonded with her so much. Shes mine as long as shes alive! haha. 

But I'm hoping that its just allergies, it doesnt seem to serious at the moment. She's still energetic as ever and very curious. Her and the other rat have bonded so well, and they love to cuddle up next to each other when they sleep. It's so cute. 

Thanks everyone for your help, hopefully everything goes well and she doesnt have a respiratory infection.


----------



## toxic_tears1990

i see you have those wooden fruit things...do i need them ? ive got some in the cage now but i dont think they can chew the round ones *grr coz the packet came with lots of round ones*


are there other things i can put in my cage instead????


----------



## sweet_dreams91

I havent seen mine even chew on any of them yet, They just dont seem interested. I ended up taking them out today, because I'm not sure what kind of wood they're made out of, I wouldnt want it to be Pine or Cedar.


----------



## Sparker

My rats have never shown any interest in the little wooden "chews". My theory is that they are too smart for that...

They love cooked bones with some flesh still on them ... but bruxing should keep the teeth under control.


----------



## sweet_dreams91

yeah, my rats seem to be bruxing alot, I can hear it when they're on my shouler.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3

They are really cute


----------



## sweet_dreams91

AustinXAPMX3 said:


> They are really cute



THANKS!


----------



## glindella

have you gotten them out of the tank yet? Tank are ridiculous to keep clean. If you move them to a wire cage (assuming you haven't yet) her sneezes might clear up. Tanks have horrible air circulation, that combined with rat pee can easily cause lung irritation


----------



## sweet_dreams91

Yes, they get out of the tank for atleast about 2 1/2 hours a day, 4 if im not working.

Im building a cage for them this weekend so I can get them out of the aquariam.

They're really starting to get used to me and enjoy my company. They let me hold them in my hand, and they love to take sunflower seeds and other treats from my hand now. I'm so excited, they both have great personalities.


----------



## sweet_dreams91

Here's some pictures of Pixie trying to sleep in my pocket, it's amazing how fast they're getting used to me.


----------



## HellBoy

the cage is to small and they need bars to climb on and they need a big open area to run and beat each other up and so they can hump if they are to girls.
and also they don't like weals well thats what my rats don't like anyway so and you can give them a poo pot so that they can learn to poo in it and it makes life a lot more easy.and also if they are a boy and girl they will breed
about 20 baby rats and the female will eat them in about two days because you pass them all the time so they get scared and then they eat them and their is nothing you can do. so just to get a bigger cage and they need tubes and tunnles 

thank you


----------



## giddy4ratz

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaw your babies are stunning!


----------



## sweet_dreams91

giddy4ratz said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaw your babies are stunning! D


Thanks!


----------



## sweet_dreams91

So, after I come home from school today, I was playing with Baby, and she crawled into me pocket just like Pixie. it was suprising because shes a lot more shy than Pixie. I had to snap some pictures.


----------



## glindella

HellBoy said:


> the cage is to small and they need bars to climb on and they need a big open area to run and beat each other up and so they can hump if they are to girls.
> and also they don't like weals well thats what my rats don't like anyway so and you can give them a poo pot so that they can learn to poo in it and it makes life a lot more easy.and also if they are a boy and girl they will breed
> about 20 baby rats and the female will eat them in about two days because you pass them all the time so they get scared and then they eat them and their is nothing you can do. so just to get a bigger cage and they need tubes and tunnles
> 
> thank you


_what?_ What is this about girls needing room to 'hump'? I agree they need room but that isn't the reason. Also she said Scout and Panda are boys. 

Some rats like wheels, some don't, it takes most rats a while to catch on to what they are. 

Two boys cant have babies. Not all rat mothers eat their babies, if they do it means there is something really wrong.


----------



## sweet_dreams91

glindella said:


> HellBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the cage is to small and they need bars to climb on and they need a big open area to run and beat each other up and so they can hump if they are to girls.
> and also they don't like weals well thats what my rats don't like anyway so and you can give them a poo pot so that they can learn to poo in it and it makes life a lot more easy.and also if they are a boy and girl they will breed
> about 20 baby rats and the female will eat them in about two days because you pass them all the time so they get scared and then they eat them and their is nothing you can do. so just to get a bigger cage and they need tubes and tunnles
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> _what?_ What is this about girls needing room to 'hump'? I agree they need room but that isn't the reason. Also she said Scout and Panda are boys.
> 
> Some rats like wheels, some don't, it takes most rats a while to catch on to what they are.
> 
> Two boys cant have babies. Not all rat mothers eat their babies, if they do it means there is something really wrong.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I was wondering why they said all of that. Haha.


----------



## giddy4ratz

Aaaaw another beautiful stunner of picc'ys  Thanx for sharing


----------



## sweet_dreams91

I'm started building a cage for them, should have it done within a week. I can't wait!


----------

